# Looking for someone to cnc some small wood parts



## novashawn (May 6, 2018)

I make display cases for collectibles and I need some parts made to build a model train case. If anybody can help me with this, please let me know.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Shawn(?). I see by your profile that you are in North Carolina. How large and of what and how heavy as it may have to be shipped to you?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name.

Like Charles said; how many, how large, do you have dimensions, etc.? Where did you get your sample? Could they only cut one for you?

David


----------



## novashawn (May 6, 2018)

Thanks, guys! The logos are small, about 3 inches and maybe 1/4 inch thick. I originally wanted the logos cut into the front of the case but I have messed with 3 CNC guys, 60 days, 75 emails and that pic is all I've seen. Never met the guys and all 3 are local. I have lived in NC for 7 years and everything I've tried to do with locals turns out kinda like this situation. So I don't mind paying to ship.lol Heres' a pic of a crude prototype of the case.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

What material and how many, Shawn? Just the standard Lionel logo 'L', I assume...

David


----------



## novashawn (May 6, 2018)

Thanks, David The cases will be made out of poplar and oak so either one of them. Yeah the round L logo.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here ya go Shawn. I rotated the pics for ya. I couldn't figure out what I was looking at. :frown:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you get desperate, Shawn, you could always resort to a label maker, combined with a 3-D printer logo (unfortunately you'd have to go looking for someone to do those as well.)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, if you are looking for hardwood (or any kind really), someone will have to plane or re-saw thicker stock to come up with a final thickness of 1/4 inch. More overhead unless whoever you use decides to buy the stock from a supplier that has already created the thickness...and the overhead will be built in to the cost of the material.

At least that is the way I see it.

What will the final finish be - paint or stain? That could make a difference since mdf is available in 1/4 inch thickness and paints well.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Here is an option for material.
https://www.johnsonplastics.com/engraving/engravable-sheet-stock/wood?series=3452&thickness=207


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

novashawn said:


> I make display cases for collectibles and I need some parts made to build a model train case. If anybody can help me with this, please let me know.


I do a lot of that type of cutting for local businesses. I'm in Cape May, NJ.
If you are still in need of cnc services send me a PM.

JT


----------



## novashawn (May 6, 2018)

Thanks everybody I'm working with someone on this now.


----------



## novashawn (May 6, 2018)

Here are some pics of the display case finished and ready to assemble. I worked with David Falkner on this and I could not be happier with the case. David took my mediocre idea and really made it something to look at. This case will definitely get looked at, it's being built for Lionel's headquarters. Take a look!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice. I knew he was the man for the job.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David is good ........ better than good even!!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> David is good ........ better than good even!!


Dont let him fool ya HJ... it's the Walnut


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Shhhhhhhh… 





It's always the Walnut! LOL! :wink:

David


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Shawn - that is one heckofa good looking case - nice job by you and David.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great outcome guys . You certainly got the right man for the job


----------

